# ملف لحساب مجارى الهواء



## sam6 (17 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم
هذا الملف يقوم بحساب مجارى الهواء(duct) وحساب عدد الواح وسماكة الصاج المطلوب كل ما عليك هو ادخال ابعاد جميع القطع 
ارجوا ان يستفيد منه الجميع 
اخوكم م. هيثم


----------



## mamhood (17 فبراير 2006)

مشكور لك ولكن ارجو شرح المصلاحات بلعربي لان اللغة الانجلزية ضعيفة وشكرا


----------



## sam6 (17 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم 
سوف ارسل لك نسخه من الصوره اللى ارسلتها وعليها جميع البيانات اللغة العربية 
والملف ببساطه يقوم بحساب محيط القطعة لحساب كمية الصاج المطلوب بالمعادلة الاتية
(الطول+ العرض)*2
اخوكم م. هيثم


----------



## تقوى الله (17 فبراير 2006)

*جزاك الله خيرا" !*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خيرا" اخي الكريم علي هذا الملف ، وننتظر المزيد من مشاركاتك باذن الله تعالي .
وفقنا الله تعالي واياكم الي ما يحبه ويرضاه.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أختكم في الله
N.C​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (17 فبراير 2006)

*لك خالص الشكر !*











أخي الكريم, جزاك الله كل خير على هذه الأداة النافعة, جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك
أخوك أحمد عفيفي​


----------



## pora (19 فبراير 2006)

شكرا يابشمهندس


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (19 فبراير 2006)

[frame="7 70"] جزاك الله الف خير [/frame]


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (19 فبراير 2006)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اخي الكريم


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (20 فبراير 2006)

اخى لك جزيل الشكر.............


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (20 فبراير 2006)

أخي الكريم Sam6 ..
بارك الله في جهودك ، وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ، وأشكرك على حماسك واندفاعك 

أخي الكريم أود الاستفسار عن التالي:

1. ماهي الأبعاد المراد ادخالها (الإرتفاع والعرض بالإنش !!!! والطول بالمتر !!!!!) ؟؟؟؟
2. بأي واحدة تنتج السماكة؟؟؟ (بالإنش أم بالمتر)
3. عدد ألواح الصاج هل هي عدد كسري ؟؟؟؟؟ !!!!!!! ( أم عدد صحيح)
4. ماهو الكود الذي اعتمدت عليه في تحديد سمك الصاج بناء على مقطع الدكت؟؟؟
5. في الممارسة العملية او النظرية ، اين يمكن تطبيق هذا البرنامج ؟؟؟

وشكراً

أخوك في الله 
م.عبد المنعم


----------



## sam6 (20 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ العزيز م. عبد المنعم اشكرك على ردك واشهد الله انى قد استفدت مما قدمتوباقى الاخوه فى هذا المنتدى الطيب 
وسوف ارد على استفساراتك ان شاء الله
1- الابعاد المدخله هى الارتفاع والعرض بالانش والطول بالمتر ويتم تحول الكل بالمتر 
2- الناتج يكون بالمتر حيث يتم تحويل ذلك بالمعادله الموجوده بالبرنامج 
3- عدد الالواح ينتج بناء على عدد الامترا المطلوب حيث ان لوح الصاج يساوى 2.88 متر مربع 
4- تم الاعتماد فى اختيار سمك الصاج على جدول رقم( 17) بكتاب كارير صفحة 2/62 carrier system design manual 
5- يتم استخدام هذا البرنامج عمليا وهو ما اقوم فعلا بحساب كمية الصاج المستخدم وحساب العماله المطلوبه بناء عليه 
واما عن فكره البرنامج فهو مجرد انه يقوم بحساب محيط مجارى الهواء كل قطعة على حده وبناء على مقاس الدكت يتم تحديد سمك الصاج و من مساحى الصاج المطلوب يتم تحديد عدد الالواح بقسمة المساحة /2.88 
ارجوا ان اكون قد اوضحت المطلوب 
ولكم جزيل الشكر واوعدكم ان اقدم لكم مزيد من البرامج المفيده ان شاء الله 
اخوكم م . هيثم


----------



## تقوى الله (20 فبراير 2006)

*استفسار بسيط !*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي الكريم sam6 ...
جزاك الله خيرا" علي هذا التوضيح ، ولكن كيف يتم تحديد العمالة المطلوبة لتصميم الصاج Duct ، هل لها اسس محددة .
ولكم مني خالص الشكر والتقدير ،
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أختكم في الله
N.C​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (21 فبراير 2006)

*بارك الله فيك*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​
أخي الكريم م . هيثم ..
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..

اشكرك على ردك الجميل .. متمنياً من الله العليّ القدير أن يجعل شباب هذه الأمة المحمّدية متميّزين وفعّالين لنكون مما قال الله تعالى في كتابه *(كنتم خير أمة أخرجت للناس)*.:77: 

واسمح لي اخي الفاضل بتوضيح التالي من باب الرأي والنصيحة:

1. عندما يصمم شيئاً ما (برنامج ، أداة ، قطعة ، ...)، من المفترض أن تجانس المقاييس والمعايير .. وهذا يعني أن البرنامج يجب أن يكون شاملاً وملبياً كافة المعايير، ثم يقوم البرنامج نفسه بعمليات التحويل من جملة لأخرى.

فمثلاً لديّ شبكة دكتات .. وعندما أقيس أبعاد دكت ما ، بالمسطرة أو بالمتر ، فالنتيجة أن الابعاد المقاسة هي بـ سم او م .. لماذا أقوم أنا بالتحويل الى inch الذي هي مهمة البرنامج ثم أقوم بادخالها ؟؟؟؟؟

2. أخي الكريم أنت ذكرت " ان لوح الصاج يساوى 2.88 متر مربع " والذي اعتمدت عليه في البرنامج .

سؤالي هو: هل في الممارسة العملية (ورش التصنيع) موجود هذا الكود؟؟؟
من المعروف أنّ الصاج يأتي كـ Roll عرضه متر ثم يقصّ كألواح مقصوصة بأبعاد مثلاً (2*1م) حسب آلة التصنيع.

3. في الممارسة العملية ، نعتمد على دفتر الشروط والمواصفات الفنية للمشروع في اختيار سمك الصاج بناء على مقطع الدكت، الذي بدوره يعتمد على المراجع العالمية (ASTM) مع التعديل ومتطلبات المشروع.

مثلاً : سماكة الصاج 0.8 مم إذا كان عرض الدكت 50 سم وإلاّ سماكة الصاج 1 مم إذا كان عرض الدكت يزيد عن 50 سم

أو: سماكة الصاج 1.25 مم للمجاري الذي محيطها 2.5 م وإلاّ سماكة الصاج 1 مم للمجاري الذي محيطها يقل 2.5 م ... وهكذا.

4. أيضاً في الممارسة العملية ، نتعامل مع الصاج كوزن بـ (كغ) .. سواء كان لحساب الكلفة التقديرية له أو لحساب كمية الصاج لورشة التصنيع. (مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار البند 3 أعلاه)

القانون : وزن الصاج (كغ) = حجم الصاج (متر مكعب) * كثافة الحديد (كغ / متر مكعب) * عامل 

علماً أن :

كثافة الحديد = 7850 (كغ / متر مكعب)
عامل : يأخذ بعين الاعتبار وصلات الدكت + أعصاب التقوية +..


وشكراً​​

أخوك في الله ​م.عبد المنعم​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (21 فبراير 2006)

ما شاء الله عليكم والله الاستفده من هذا البرنامج أكثر من رائع


----------



## sam6 (24 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم 

الاخ الكريم م. عبد المنعم اشكرك على الرأى ولكن لى بعض التوضيح 

1- التصميم دائما فى العاده يكون بالوحدات الانجليزيه وعند اخذ المقاسات على المخطط يكون بالمتر وهذا تم اخذه بالاعتبار فى البرنامج حيث ان ابعاد الكت بالانش والطول بالمتر ويقم البرنامج بالتحويل من نفسه لتتناسب جميع الوحدات .

2- ابعاد لوح الصاج 2.4 * 1.2 = 2.88 متر مربع 

3- سمك الصاج المطلوب يتناسب مع عرض الدكت وهذا ما يقوم البرنامج بحسابه تلقائيا حسب المواصفات العالميه كا سماجنا واشيرى وكارير 

4- نتعامل مع الصاج كوزن فى حاله تداول الصاج هذا صحيح .

 لكن كيف سنعرف وزن الصاج المطلوب بدون معرفة المساحه المطلوبه وبالمعادلة اللى قمت بكتابتها نستطيع حساب وزن الصاج المطلوب شرائه, وكذلك كيف نعرف كمية العازل المطلوب لتغليف هذا الدكت 

5- ايضا فى حالة اذا كان مقاول باطن يقوم بتنفيز اعمال التركيب تكون طرية الدفع على كل متر مربع ويختلف المبلغ بناء على نوع الوصلات بين قطع الدكت 



ارجوا ان اكون اوضحت المطلوب 

واسف على التأخر فى الرد وذلك لانشغالى 

اخوكم م. هيثم


----------



## sam6 (24 فبراير 2006)

الاخت الكريمة N .Cالسلام عليكم 

يتم تحديد العمالة الطلوبه ومدة التركيب لكمية الدكت المستخدم وذلك لتقدير المهندس ويأخذ بعين الاعتبار نوع الوصلات وارتفاع المكان ونوعية العمالة وايضان حجم وصلات الدكت 

ودائما يخذ نسبة من تكلفة الدكت كذلك المواد الطلوبه لتركيب الدكت من حوامل ومعجون مانع التسرب 

وشكرا 

اخوكم م. هيثم


----------



## تقوى الله (24 فبراير 2006)

شكرا" لك أخي الكريم ، جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (25 فبراير 2006)

*مشكور أخي!!!*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

شكرا" لك أخي م. هيثم على التوضيح متمنياً من الله التوفيق والنجاح في أعمالكم ، جزاك الله خيرا"
ولا داعي للإعتذار ، فكلنا إخوة في الله ، وكلنا مشغول بعمله الموكل إليه ، بارك الله فيك..

اخوكم في الله
 م.عبد المنعم​


----------



## يتيم المشاعر (28 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## يتيم المشاعر (28 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## berd (1 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Badran Mohammed (3 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود


----------



## عبدالله 2001 (26 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله كل الخير ...........فعلا برنامج رائع


----------



## هيام سعيد (26 مارس 2007)

لزميل Sam6 مساء الخير و تضلك عايش بخير هل بالامكان الحصول على برنامج تصميم المخططات التنفيذيه للدكت كيفية دراسة المقاطع مثلا لمشروع شقة سكنيه 150 متر اربع غرف و مطبخ و حمام ما هو الحمل و ما هو الجهاز المناسب و التربين المناسب و كيفبة حساب مقاطع نواقل الهواء و الفتحات لكل غرفة و شكرا


----------



## lemadridain512 (26 مارس 2007)

مشكوور الإخ موضوع رائع أنا عضو جديد :15:


----------



## ر. مهندسين يوسف (28 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم
الاخ sam6
موضوع مجاري الهواء مهم جداو معلوماتك جيده في هذا المجال
وفقك الله.


----------



## mohamed shmran (31 مارس 2007)

*تصميم الدكتات*

*هل من عوامل تحدد ابعاد الدكتات كحمل التبريد والمساحة المطلوب تبريدها *


----------



## هيام سعيد (1 أبريل 2007)

الشكر الجزيل على المشاركة اردت ان الفت انتباه الاخوة الزملاء باننا في عصر التطور و التكنولوجيا و الان ام يعد الصاج يستخدم في اكثر بلدان العالم تطورا و منها الامارات لعدة اسباب الوزن الكبير للمشاريع الكبيرة الوقت في انجاز المشروع العزل البدائي بالصوف الزجاجي القابل للتلف السريع تجمع البكتيريا في الاقنية لعوامل متعددة و الحل البديل هو الدكت المصنع من الفوم الموصف عالميا المعزول باطباق من الالمنيوم و القابل للقص بعدد بسيطة و التشكيل باي شكل بكلفة اقل و سرعة في الانجاز حيث يمكن تصنيع مشروع 50 متر طول ب20 تفريعة مع التركيب ب 3ايام اما دكت الصاج يحتاج ل 10 ايام كل ثلاث امتار طول وزنها 60 كغ الدكت الفوم 10 كغ و شكرا الخبره للتدفئه و التبريد السويداء


----------



## ductlator (1 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ductlator (1 أبريل 2007)

العوامل التى تؤثر فى حسابات مجارى الهواء هى سرعة الهواء المطلوبة داخل الدكت وفاقد الإحتكاك داخل مجرى الهواء وكميه الهواء المارة داخل ذلك المجرى


----------



## sica_1 (22 أبريل 2007)

اخي سام مشكور اخي علي الموضوع الرائع وارجو منك برنامج يقوم بحصر الصاج بالموقع بعد تركيبة
وهو برنامج نقوم بادخال الارتفاع والعرض والطول وسمك الصاج ويقوم باخراج الكمية المستخدمة ووزنها 



وشكرآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ


----------



## eng_hany003 (22 أبريل 2007)

شاكرين مجهودكم الرائع


----------



## الرجل الطموح (19 مايو 2007)

انت وردة عاشت ايدك على هذا البرنامج حل هوايه مشاكل عندي


----------



## اخ اسماعيل (19 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الرجل الطموح (19 مايو 2007)

شكرا لهذا البرنامج مرة اخرى سوالي عند حساب عدد الصاج هل ياخد بنظر الاعتبار القطع الزائدة ( القطع الصغيرة ) هل يحسب التلف في حاله تفصال الدكت او انه يعتمد على طرح مساحة الدكت من مساحة الصاج فقط


----------



## الصانع (6 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً ووفقك الله


----------



## احمد صادق الجنابي (7 أغسطس 2007)

باركم الله على هذه المعلومات الممتازه يا اخوتي الاعزاء


----------



## hado (7 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لك يا sam6


----------



## يقظان القيسي (8 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا
جزاك الله خيراً ووفقك الله


----------



## انس الهيتي (8 أغسطس 2007)

*انس الهيتي*

اخي جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمووووود (3 نوفمبر 2007)

كل الشكر و التقدير للمهندس/ هيثم لمشركاته الفعالة و المثمرة

في المنتدي مع تمنياتنا له بالتوفيق


----------



## محمدافندى (2 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمدافندى (2 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## gadoo20042004 (3 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Beeiiko (14 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## هدهدالعجيب (12 مارس 2008)

وجزاكم الله خيرا...........وجزاكم الله خيرا..................وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هدهدالعجيب (12 مارس 2008)

شششششششششششكرا جميعا.............وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هدهدالعجيب (12 مارس 2008)

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هدهدالعجيب (12 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل فى مبزان حسناتك


----------



## هدهدالعجيب (12 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هدهدالعجيب (12 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك............بارك الله فيك


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (12 أبريل 2008)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## مهندس وسام العبيدي (4 يوليو 2008)

رحم الله والديك على البرنامج يا اخي العزيز وكثر الله من امثالكم ... وارجو ان ترسلو لي كيف يتم نشر البرامج لكي اشارك في نشرها وجزاكم الله خير جزاء


----------



## الشركه الهندسيه (10 أكتوبر 2008)

اذا اكان عندنا لوحه معماريه لمشروع ونريد ان نصمم لوحة توزيع مخارج الهوا
فهل ممكن الاستعانه بك اخى الكريم هيثم فى هذه المساله؟
وماهى التكلفه المطلوبه ؟
شكرا


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (11 أكتوبر 2008)

جزيتم خيرا


----------



## خالد العسيلي (12 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## wael gamil sayed (20 فبراير 2009)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاته جزاك الله كل خير اخى ونافع الله بيك _
_ ان شاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتك_
_اللَّهُمَّ أَنْتَ رَبِّي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ 
خَلَقْتَنِي وَأَنَا عَبْدُكَ وَأَنَا عَلَى عَهْدِكَ وَوَعْدِكَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ 
أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ مَا صَنَعْتُ 
أَبُوءُ لَكَ بِنِعْمَتِكَ عَلَيَّ وَأَبُوءُ لَكَ بِذَنْبِي 
فَاغْفِرْ لِي فَإِنَّهُ لَا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ .
بارك الله فيك_


----------



## karamhanfy (21 فبراير 2009)

*رد ملف لحساب مجارى الهواء*

بارك الله فيك على المجهود الرائع


----------



## م.مطيع علي (21 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخى الكريم 

لى ملحوظة بسيطة وهى :
أن أبعاد الصاج المتادولة والمعروفة إذا كان الصاج يسلم كألواح فإن مقاس اللوح هو 1متر*2متر , أما إذا كان الصاج يتم توريده إلى مصنع فيكون الصاج على شكل رول عرضه 1متر وبطول يتوقف على الوزن المطلوب 
وفى كل الحالات يتم التعامل مع المقاول بالوزن وليس بالأبعاد أى أننى عندما أتفق مع المقاول يتم الإتفاق على الصاج بالطن مع مراعاة أن سعر الطن يختلف على حسب مقاسات الدكت فالمشروع إذا كان الغالب فيه مقاسات صغيرة يزداد سعر الطن عما إذا كانت المقاسات كبيرة وأيضا على حسب شكل الدكت فالمدور سعره يزيد عن المربع وأيضا تؤخذ فى الإعتبار نوع التوصيلات بين أجزاء الدكت سواء 


وجزاكم الله خيرا 
وجمعنا الله على ما يحب


----------



## sosman (2 مارس 2009)

Thank u VERY MUCH ENG.HITHAM


----------



## sosman (2 مارس 2009)

الاخ عبد المنعم ممكن اعرف العامل الذي في القانون؟ وشكرا


----------



## sosman (2 مارس 2009)

الاخ هيثم فيه المفروض المحيط الي في البرنامج هو المساحه وليس المحيط لان يساوي(العرض+الارتفاع)**الطول باتالي تكون بلمتر المربع2


----------



## بلية (25 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع المتميز


----------



## ibu4u (22 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لهذا التحميل


----------



## khalid_kmk (12 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم 
اين البرنامج


----------



## بشار الشبيبي (9 يونيو 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم على هذا الموضوع المتميز


----------



## ايمان المصري (10 يونيو 2010)

الله يعطيكن العافية و الصحة و الثواب


----------



## A HASSAN (7 مارس 2011)

Thank you


----------



## goor20 (7 مارس 2011)

tnx


----------



## eng - mahmoud (7 مارس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور
موضوع رائع


----------



## mechanic power (8 مارس 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## ياسر العزي (8 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
الملف ممتاز 
و يمكنك اضافة ملفات مماثلة لحساب ملحقات مجاري الهواء و حتي اسهل عليك المهمة بامكانك تستعين بجدول سافيد الموجود بكتالوجهم و يحتوي صيغ رياضية لحساب مساحة الصاج المستخدم في تصنيع كل منها 
بقي ان انبه ان الصاج المستخدم الحقيقي يزيد بنسبة احيانا تصل الي 20% زيادة عن القيمة المحسوبة النظرية 
و هذا يتوقف على مهارة فني تشكيل الصاج 
مرة أخري مشكور على الجددول 
و دائما موق باذن الله


----------



## ر.م علي (10 مارس 2011)

thanks


----------



## نوار باشا (14 يناير 2012)

نشكرك يابشمهندس على هذا الملف القيم
تحياتنا لم
نوار باشا


----------



## aci.sy (14 يناير 2012)

مشكور أخي وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## مصطفى عقيل (11 فبراير 2012)

مشكور اخي على المجهود الرائع


----------



## younis najjar (9 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس عبد الله طه (24 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## nofal (24 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## abdelsalamn (9 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد محمود الجزار (17 يناير 2015)

جزالك الله خيرا للمجهود وتوصيل المعلومة


----------

